# pop up bonnet light



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

hi I recently had my 2010 nav black edition sent to have a immobiliser (IMOB TT4 Tracking System + Laser Pro Parking Sensor + a snooper lcd speed detector integrated to the car) everything is fine but it arrived back to me today with the pop up bonnet light now on all the time - very annoying. Called the centre there are taking it in again anyone have any ideas what could have happened and how to fix the problem. I am concerned if any of the additions which are fairly basic could void the warranty as everything seems to do so according to nissan. I have owned my car for all of 4 days and its been in a garage for 4 days and now problems from this starting point. I am starting to lose faith after reading about the rams and pedestrian pop up system costing 11K to fix - this really worries me - please help with any advise would be appreciated. I love the car and want to keep it but if simple immobiliser addtion causes major hassle ill stick to a 4.9sec car thats less complex and doesnt use a ECU programmed from NASA!!.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

do you own a cobb AP ?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

zeyd said:


> do you own a cobb AP ?


.... or have you got a Cobb on  :chuckle:


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

works too


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

*no cobb ever used !!*

Nup I have not had time to even get one was on my xmas wish list - 
I had read the threads related to the COBB remap and the pop up bonnet light but I never installed one nor remapped its stock as new - car has 635 miles on the clock. Did however read a japanese site selling a diagnostic computer for the GTR and one of the statements it made was that if the battery is disconnected the popup bonnet light remains on as this has to be corrected by HPC or a diagnostic computer on the ECU itself. If I did have a cobb a firmwire update could solve the problem - I had read the thread but it doesnt !! . Has anyone had the problem of disconnection of the battery resulting in the pop up bonnet light on all the time ???


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

has anyone disconnected the battery and reconnected to find the pop up bonnet light on all the time - check this link out that states it happens 

Nextech CARMAN SCAN: Nissan GT-R ODB-II Diagnostic Computer | News | NISSAN GT-R Web Magazine GTR-WORLD.net


----------



## BJohnson (Mar 24, 2003)

Surely the pop-up bonnet light should only come on just before you hit a pedestrian?


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

BJohnson said:


> Surely the pop-up bonnet light should only come on just before you hit a pedestrian?


LOL anyone want to try being a pedestrian so we can test this one?


----------



## njd (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi

I had the same problem when I had laser jammers (sorry, parking sensors) fitted. The fitters had somehow triggered it when wiring them in.
When it went in to Middlehursts a week later for the optimisation service they reset it (at no cost).

Neil


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

With regard to your question about warranty it is not for nissan to decide what invalidates the warranty. 
If you have done something to the car which on the balance of probabilities is likely to have caused a malfunction then that particular malfunction could be taken to be outside of warranty. 
There must be evidence that it is the cause of the problem though. 
As it is just a matter of a reset which would probably happen at any service anyway whether at an NHPC or somewhere like Litchfields then i would imagine it's not a problem and probably you wouldn't be charged extra for it. 
I'm not a lawyer and this is not expert advice but is my understanding of the situation.


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

I had the same when Marshalls fitted a permanent power supply for my TomTom but I noticed before I drove out of the car park. They plugged their laptop into the diagnostic port and reset it. Took about 2 minutes but obviously you've got to be there!

Hope this helps


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

i know what the problem is. its very common to trigger the hood lamp, we saw it loads last year with JDM imports just comming off the boats with flat battery and jump started.

You won't be able to clear the code by simply cutting off battery power. A consult III, carmate or accessport will clear the codes in 5 seconds.


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks guys my mind is at rest - really appreciate the info


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

LennyGTR said:


> I had the same when Marshalls fitted a permanent power supply for my TomTom but I noticed before I drove out of the car park. They plugged their laptop into the diagnostic port and reset it. Took about 2 minutes but obviously you've got to be there!
> 
> Hope this helps


You'd think that an HPC would know better (!)


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> You won't be able to clear the code by simply cutting off battery power. A consult III, carmate or accessport will clear the codes in 5 seconds.



Ben, 

nothing takes 5 seconds with Consult III as the damned thing takes forever to start 

Cheers,
Jakub


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Azrael said:


> Ben,
> 
> nothing takes 5 seconds with Consult III as the damned thing takes forever to start
> 
> ...


ok true, but AP certain can quickly


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep, that is true.


----------

